# Are we entitled to a follow up apt after a failed ICSI?



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

Does anyone know if we are entitled to a follow up consultation after a failed ICSI cycle. I have lots of questions about why it didnt work, things we weren't happy with etc. When I rang in my negative result this morning they said I could have a treatment planning apt to discuss further treatment in November!!!(and thats privately funded!).

I am seriously considering forgetting FET with my one embryo at IVF wales if I have to wait that long and going for a planning apt at the new clinic CRMW with Lyndon to start a completely fresh cycle. They said they are ready to take patients from Sept 1st with no waiting list!  

What do you think?? x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Dizzy

Can't remember if your tx was NHS but if it was you are definately entitled to one. If its Self Funded I'm fairly sure this is covered in your treatment costs but you would need to double check.


Jules x


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi dizzy 

Soz bout your bfn my follow up was in with my self funding and louise advised me to go and ask some questions when i had my bfn 

R    xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Ratsy, will try and ring the clinic again. Once you have paid for the treatment they don't seem to care! x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Dizzy, 
Just to say don't give up on the frostie, I'm pregnant with my last frostie, one of my FF friends gave birth yesterday to her last frostie and next week I'm spending a day with  an old friend and her 8 month old last frostie!! 

Frozen cycles are cheaper- easier on you and increasingly success rates seem to be rising, it is a risk as it might not work but I would really consider using it before you move on, 

Livity x


----------

